# Fish kill at little manistee weir



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I applaud and appreciate the efforts of the DNR. I know without their help many rivers would not provide viable fishing opportunities for salmon, steel, and trout. They are working on a gradually decreasing budget every year to provide anglers with one of the best and most diverse fisheries in the lower 48. This latest event seemed to be an uncontrollable event that was handled professionally, in my opinion. 

Thank you DNR. I honestly wish our licenses were a bit more money to offset some of the budget cuts that the DNR has incurred. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

fletchlives said:


> I believe you are incorrect about the purpose of the weir in the fall.I agree with the function during the spring. My point earlier was that it is a simple electrical fix that could have been installed a long time ago. It isn't the first time it has happened.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am right the weir purpose is egg harvest. There was generator backuup. You have know clue about electricity three phase power obviously. A mechanical failure happened you will have that. 
It can happen to you to at your job. It can happen to me. It is the last thing I want to happen. With what I do It maybe the end of my life. I accept that risk daily knowing something bad could happen. Yet I do it.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

A mechanical issue is just another way of saying User Error.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You got to love the anonymity of the internet...brings out all the armchair biologists and haters.

I appreciate all the hard work the M.Tonello and Mondrella do every day for the fishery and I especially appreciate their willingness to freely share information on this website. Good work you guys.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

friZZleFry419 said:


> A mechanical issue is just another way of saying User Error.


Really?? 
That is could be one of the dumbest comments of what happened. All it would take is a tree limb bouncing on a phase and the recloser open up. Your car has never broke down going down the road. You guys with your comments show how much intelligence you have.


----------



## fletchlives (Jun 9, 2012)

mondrella said:


> I am right the weir purpose is egg harvest. There was generator backuup. You have know clue about electricity three phase power obviously. A mechanical failure happened you will have that.
> It can happen to you to at your job. It can happen to me. It is the last thing I want to happen. With what I do It maybe the end of my life. I accept that risk daily knowing something bad could happen. Yet I do it.



Well, actually I do know a little about generator system, three phase power, UPS(uninterrupted power systems) and pretty much any aspect of electrical systems. I have worked on many complex systems all over the country including some generators systems that are bigger than a house. I also have seen the system within the weir with my own eyes. And like I said before, it is a simple fix. I have also seen some bad things happen at that weir first hand over the last 25 or so years. I am not posting things to just create static. There is validity in my comments.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Queequeg said:


> I applaud and appreciate the efforts of the DNR. I know without their help many rivers would not provide viable fishing opportunities for salmon, steel, and trout. They are working on a gradually decreasing budget every year to provide anglers with one of the best and most diverse fisheries in the lower 48. This latest event seemed to be an uncontrollable event that was handled professionally, in my opinion.
> 
> Thank you DNR. I honestly wish our licenses were a bit more money to offset some of the budget cuts that the DNR has incurred.
> 
> ...


X2 - it's not just that but the current bios and managers in my opinion are an upgrade over the past. Hats off to Mark T, Scott H, Heather H and others, they care deeply and could make far more money with lesd headaches in the private sector.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

fletchlives said:


> Well, actually I do know a little about generator system, three phase power, UPS(uninterrupted power systems) and pretty much any aspect of electrical systems. I have worked on many complex systems all over the country including some generators systems that are bigger than a house. I also have seen the system within the weir with my own eyes. And like I said before, it is a simple fix. I have also seen some bad things happen at that weir first hand over the last 25 or so years. I am not posting things to just create static. There is validity in my comments.


then stop having storms knock down trees into my lines and making my power go out:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## snowandgo (Aug 14, 2009)

Not trying to change the topic but was anyone ever prosecuted for the fish kill at the Honor Hatchery last fall?


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

mondrella said:


> Really??
> That is could be one of the dumbest comments of what happened. All it would take is a tree limb bouncing on a phase and the recloser open up. Your car has never broke down going down the road. You guys with your comments show how much intelligence you have.


Maintaining my vehicle is in my control, preventative maintenance. Unlike resorting to name calling.


----------



## Rvo (Mar 23, 2011)

Kisutch said:


> Can't get full story. Hearing 200 to 800 steelhead died due to loss of power. Here is an idea get a landing net and get them back in the river. Total incompetence. This is the last straw for me. Some heads better roll.



wow another tough guy, hey tough guy. what was your response to the boston marathon bombings? i would hope your anger would be aimed at the ppl responsible rather than mother nature knocking power out and resulting in deaths of fish. as far as your last straw, what is meant by that? what you gonna do? are you going to go fix the problem yourself? are you going to donate the necessary money to fix the problem? if not. then maybe it shoud be your head that rolls


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

well,,at least some people got to enjoy some trout dinners out of this. Not trying to take the piss out of anyone. Peace and chicken grease.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Good too see Tonello post up the truth. Bad to see some peoples attitudes have not graduated highschool yet.

Mark, thanks for the hard work, and the honest story.

Brian


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

GRUNDY said:


> Good too see Tonello post up the truth. Bad to see some peoples attitudes have not graduated highschool yet.
> 
> Mark, thanks for the hard work, and the honest story.
> 
> Brian


X2....some people either need their heads screwed on straight or just don't bother posting here in the first place.

Things happen. An observant angler who knew what to do, and took positive action helped to not make it worse. Someone needs to buy that guy a beer.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

StiffNeckRob said:


> X2....some people either need their heads screwed on straight or just don't bother posting here in the first place.
> 
> Things happen. An observant angler who knew what to do, and took positive action helped to not make it worse. Someone needs to buy that guy a beer.


Yup, Fletch is no longer a member here. 

Thanks for everything Mark!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

I personally work in 3 of the states hatcheries. I have seen first hand how the bio and tech operate. First class in my opinion. I enjoy working with them even during the high stress times. Water temp is such a fine line in the hatcheries sometimes I hate my job. I work in environmental test labs that give me a high temp range then the bio's give. To think there isn't a fix already in the works would be crazy. My hats off to everyone involved. They do an outstanding job with what little money they get. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Queequeg said:


> I applaud and appreciate the efforts of the DNR. I know without their help many rivers would not provide viable fishing opportunities for salmon, steel, and trout. They are working on a gradually decreasing budget every year to provide anglers with one of the best and most diverse fisheries in the lower 48. This latest event seemed to be an uncontrollable event that was handled professionally, in my opinion.
> 
> *Thank you DNR. I honestly wish our licenses were a bit more money to offset some of the budget cuts that the DNR has incurred*.


 X2


----------



## nailed_it (Apr 13, 2011)

quest32a said:


> Yup, Fletch is no longer a member here.
> 
> Thanks for everything Mark!


I went back and read the entire thread. Can someone point out to me what Fletch said that would ban him from being a member?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Its covered in the user agreement.


----------



## nailed_it (Apr 13, 2011)

ih772 said:


> Its covered in the user agreement.


I still don't see anything that would violate the forum rules. Please point it out to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Its covered in the user agreement.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

nailed_it said:


> I still don't see anything that would violate the forum rules. Please point it out to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You seriously need to ask?


----------



## nailed_it (Apr 13, 2011)

Steve said:


> You seriously need to ask?


Hi Steve, I guess so yes. Was it because of the die off festival comment? Or was a comment deleted. I didn't see anything the was offensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought they diverted water in from the river, not from a pump.

I'll hafta go this fall and actually see how it's setup. I've been there, but not there if ya know what I mean.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Pen's water levels are above the river level.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> Goodbye fletch. Your disrespect will not be tolerated.



Thanks Steve!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

thanks dnr, we have a great fishery. 200 fish is insignificant to the overall fishery, but i bet the people getting a healthy meal are enjoying them. kudos to the fisherman who called.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nailed_it (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there anybody that can explain what was said that would get this member band from this site forever without a warning or ever having any issue on the site?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Well Fletch, if you have to ask the question, you won't understand the answer.


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

nailed_it said:


> Is there anybody that can explain what was said that would get this member banned (<-edited) from this site forever without a warning or ever having any issue on the site?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't matter what was exactly said but it was inappropriate. Just like hunting and fishing, it is a privilege to be a member of this site. If you break the rules don't expect that privilege to still be there.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

nailed_it said:


> Is there anybody that can explain what was said that would get this member band from this site forever without a warning or ever having any issue on the site?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess too much passion in the tone when questioning the problem with the weir. It is always a dissapointment when there is a fish kill whatever the cause. I believe people should question the cause and should seek answers as how to avoid it in the future. Just because the fisheries department does a great job, doesn't mean they shouldn't be questioned when something goes wrong. Perhaps there was some disrespect but I have read worse that didn't get banned. Then again reading comprehension was never my strength! Glad the fish kill wasn't any worse and hopefully measures can be put in place to avoid it in the future.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Very few things get you instabanned here. But going after Tonello or Westley will result in immediate dismissal. They come on here on there own time without pay and should not have to put up with a bunch of crap.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I think this thread has run it's course.


----------

